# Blue Horned Frog??



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

This may sound a weird/newbie question :lol2: BUT here goes...
Iv just been trawling through amazon looking for Herpetology books and stumbled upon what seems to be quite an old book on horned frogs. My question is, is there/has there been a blue morph or species of horned frog? iv never seen one before but there was a picture in this book of a young frog with black spots and some small yellowy orange spots on its head, but the rest of its body was blue, a very clear sky blue.... :hmm:


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

it sounds to me like a samurai pacman frog


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

clownbarb1 said:


> it sounds to me like a samurai pacman frog


Yup sounds like it 

Did it look like this?










I personally love the look of phantoms


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

it did a little bit, yes. iv heard of the peppermint veriety but it is much more of an intense blue almost the blue of the forum with more defined spots. i guess it was a samuri of a slightly different colour, or a younger individual.
very cute though, do you know how much they generally go for?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

thought id add in the link to the book

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Horned-Fro...UTF8&qid=1289499975&sr=8-10#reader_0793802717

the pic is on the very last page if you click to look inside the book


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It's listed in the book as being a hybrid species but if that's correct or not I couldn't say, the book has been around much longer than these 'Samurai' frogs so it's not one of theirs but blueish Cranwell's are nothing new and these 'Samurai' guys are by no means the first or only 'blue' strains out there although it's my understanding that theirs may stay bluer longer.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

pollywog said:


> It's listed in the book as being a hybrid species but if that's correct or not I couldn't say, the book has been around much longer than these 'Samurai' frogs so it's not one of theirs but blueish Cranwell's are nothing new and these 'Samurai' guys are by no means the first or only 'blue' strains out there although it's my understanding that theirs may stay bluer longer.


ah thankyou that makes alot more sense than it being a samuri one.

i dont suppose you know how easy it would be to get hold of a frog from one of these non samuri, blue strains? would really like one in the future, the more i look at it the more it seems a must have :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Drayvan said:


> ah thankyou that makes alot more sense than it being a samuri one.
> 
> i dont suppose you know how easy it would be to get hold of a frog from one of these non samuri, blue strains? would really like one in the future, the more i look at it the more it seems a must have :flrt::flrt::flrt:


They wouldn't be as blue as the one in the book and they likely won't stay blue.
I must dig out the book to see what hybrid it says that frog is, from memory I think it was listed as a cranwelli x ornata.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

pollywog said:


> They wouldn't be as blue as the one in the book and they likely won't stay blue.
> I must dig out the book to see what hybrid it says that frog is, from memory I think it was listed as a cranwelli x ornata.


ah, i dont mind if they dont stay that blue, would be nice to own one or two though XD thanks for your help by the way : victory:


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Yup sounds like it
> 
> Did it look like this?
> 
> ...


that baby blue pacman looks awesome ! do they stay this color or do they dull out as they get older ? main question is ... where can i get one ?


----------

